# [SOLVED] HTC Desire 601 charging problem



## Aci

Guys i recently bought HTC desire 601 and he was normally charing and discharging. But now, when i charge it to 100% (full battery) and unplug it from charger, it goes really quickly down. From 100%-98%-96%-94%... and then after 94% it goes normally by 1% ...HELP PLEASE! It does by 2% every time i unplug it from charger (till 94%) ! This happened to me after several charges. Anyone know solution or what may caused the problem ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: HTC Desire 601 charging problem*

Did you buy the phone brand new?

Sounds like the battery is going a little bad.

Does the battery lay flat on a table or does it seem to be expanding?


----------



## Aci

*Re: HTC Desire 601 charging problem*

Yes my phone is brand new. While i lock my phone it goes down by 1% every 8-9 hours.
Well its not expanding i think. I only charge it when it goes off. Till 100% and so on... Is it okay to surf internet while he is charging, cuz i do that sometimes.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: HTC Desire 601 charging problem*

Does the decrease go down right after unplugging the device?


----------



## Aci

*Re: HTC Desire 601 charging problem*

Yes, it goes down after unplugging very quicky


----------



## joeten

*Re: HTC Desire 601 charging problem*

Power saver mode helps to increase battery life. It reduces the usage of phone features that drain the battery such as the display and data connection.

With two fingers, swipe down from the status bar to open Quick settings.
Tap the Power saver tile to turn power saver mode on or off.

If you want to choose which phone features to conserve power for, tap first before you turn power saver mode on.
Note: If power saver mode's Data connection option is selected, HTC Desire 601 automatically disconnects from the mobile network after 15 minutes when the screen is off and the data connection is idle (no download activity, streaming, or data usage). It reconnects and then disconnects periodically when the data connection is idle to save battery power.

Keep in mind though that the Sleep mode option for the data connection in Settings > Power, when enabled, overrides power saver mode.

info found here HTC Desire 601 Support - Using power saver mode | HTC Additional Support


----------



## Aci

*Re: HTC Desire 601 charging problem*

Thanks guys  I think i solved my problem with discharging


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: HTC Desire 601 charging problem*

Glad you solved the issue!


----------



## joeten

*Re: HTC Desire 601 charging problem*

Glad to hear it, which method did you use ?.


----------

